# should i stop or punish my dog from humping pillows?



## pspman354 (Jun 15, 2010)

i have an intact male pitbull who is very friendly but he has a problem humping. he used to hump me, but i stopped him (he only humps guests and objects now). i of course punish him when he is humping guests, but should i intervene if he is humping his pillow or bed???


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I wouldn't punish a dog for humping. I would cheerfully redirect him before he goes to hump guests, then manage him as necessary (either crating, baby gating or putting him in a dog proofed room with something fun to do) so that humping isn't an option. As for the pillows and other objects, I might allow a dog to hump his own dog bed if it doesn't get too disturbing, but I would redirect and manage him if he humped other objects or if the humping on his own bed got out of control. Punishing humping may lead to other anxious behaviors, including more humping. I'd also question why this dog is intact and if he really should be. Neutering is unlikely to make him stop humping completely, but the results may help him focus on other activities.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

pspman354 said:


> i have an intact male pitbull who is very friendly but he has a problem humping. he used to hump me, but i stopped him (he only humps guests and objects now). i of course punish him when he is humping guests, but should i intervene if he is humping his pillow or bed???


Lots of money to be made in the baby pillow selling business, become an entrepreneur.


----------

